# Kandansk - Mini



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

They have beautiful dogs. Their female Katrina wins a ton of best in shows etc and took the variety as a puppy at PCA last year. Also did Westminster too. They are all health tested and Kathryn does lots of obedience and other sports with her dogs too. She is also the president of the Poodle club of Alberta. Very dedicated with nice standards and mini's. I would highly suggest looking into their dogs. I think she just had a litter the other day too. There are very few mini's showing in Alberta either. Katrina is usually the only one. She may be the one entered in the show you go to. Good luck!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Now THAT's what I call a breeder! Beautiful dogs; doing everything right.

Oh, I've said this before, but forget France --the poodle is the national dog of CANADA!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful minis. Love!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Oh, I've said this before, but forget France --the poodle is the national dog of CANADA!


Nice try, LE. Not gonna happen... 

But the Poodle can be the Provincial dog of Quebec if u like!  lol


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

vtomblin said:


> There are very few mini's showing in Alberta either. Katrina is usually the only one. She may be the one entered in the show you go to. Good luck!


 Oh I SO hope it's her!! You've got me hopeful again! I really want whoever my breeder is going to be to meet Jewel so they know what she's like to help them match a puppy to her as well.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

It was Kandask! I got to talk with Natasha, the co-breeder. She had a lot of dogs she was showing so it was just a nice little meet & greet. She wants me to fill out their puppy form on the site and keep in touch. 

She had two mini bitches there but only one showing (Katrina). The other was Gossip who's picture isn't up the site so it was nice to see her as well.

I'm pretty sure this is who I'm going to go with. I'm not in a rush (which makes her happy) and a lot of the things she was saying about how they like people to raise their puppies are things I agree with anyways. So far I'm not having any issues with them at all but I do have more questions for her now that I've had time to think.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, I just checked out there website.They seem like very good breeders in my limited knowledge . I like! Good luck!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

*Update*

Well I've been back in contact with Kandansk because I'm feeling some dog fever (not pupper fever because I've never raised a puppy and am not looking forward to it!!) and was in danger of foster failing if I didn't focus on the future!

They're doing a mini breeding in the new year but they didn't tell me who (maybe they haven't decided yet) so we'll see who they're breeding and how many bitches they get and how many people are on the waiting list and etc.

Shall see, shall see.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I took a look at the website and it looks like my Cali shares some bloodlines with "Diesel" and maybe with "J.Lo". I say "maybe" because I'm not at home this week and can't recall much of Cali's pedigree. Cali came from Noteworthy and I know she and Diesel have Swayze "AM/CAN CH Minstrel Der Letzte Tanz" in common. The Noteworthy mpoo's have quite a few Kasalland dogs in their lines as well so it's possible she's related somewhere to J.Lo. 

Sorry, got off track there. LOL It looks like this breeder really does it right as far as health goes so I just wanted to add something about temperament since it also tends to be somewhat inherited. From what I've seen, the mpoos from Noteworthy and Kasalland are top-notch temperament-wise. Cali is confident, smart, and wonderful with kids, adults and other dogs. I am really impressed with how stable her temperament is. I'm always getting comments from people that she's nothing like a miniature poodle and I keep telling them that this is what a miniature poodle is supposed to be like!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

*Update*

I just thought I would update this is incase someone else finds it through the search and are looking at Kandansk. I got a pupppy from them, she's 9 months old now and WONDERFUL!!

Everything I wanted, was pretty good as a puppy even! She was selected for me by the breeders and I never saw her until the day I picked her up and I'd totally trust them to pick another for me.

Best part is the breeders themselves are great people and are still in contact with me, giving me advise, answering questions, giving me grooming tips and cheering me on as I train her for OB & agility competitions. 

Top of the line and well worth the wait in my eyes.


----------

